# Lighted Display



## bottlekid76 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi all,

 I wonder how this would look displaying some old bottles. I like the bottom lighting. Pretty sweet that it can have many color settings too. What do you think?

 ~Tim

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-LIGHTED-BAR-BOTTLE-DISPLAY-SHELVES-Remote-Color-Changing-36-Long-Two-Step-/170708415716?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bf03b4e4


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2011)

Sounds pretty good if you got the money to spend,but for me that kinda money could buy a good bottle,if we didn't need it for other things.The color changing would bother me..cause I love the natural color of bottles..of course I suppose it has just regular clear lighting too...Would be good for bottles shows cept it doesn't run on batteries that I saw and I would surely walk right into the cord and well..you know...JAMIE


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 22, 2011)

lol yeah I think it would look best with the white to bring out the color. It is a little pricey, may look good tho...

 ~Tim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 22, 2011)

I prefer to buy wood and glass locally rather than something plastic from China even if it looks groovy.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> I prefer to buy wood and glass locally rather than something plastic from China even if it looks groovy.


 

 Im with Gunth,that looks like a disco club bar light. But to each his/her own.[]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 22, 2011)

lol that's funny... You see them quite often in alot of bars actually. I just wondered how it would look with antique bottles on it. Probably too much of a modern look, and your right it's probably not good quality. 

 I'm working on some ideas for having a backlit display case, i've did a little searching but nothing that made me think "wow, i'd really like to have that." Do you guys backlight your collection? A friend of mine had one made but it cost some serious jack... looks great tho and he has alot of colored sodas and quart ales that really pop the color out. At the moment mine are just on shelves. It looks pretty good now but i'm looking to possibly do it a little different.

 ~Tim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 24, 2011)

Tim,...I'm in full agreement. Nothing looks quite as cool as a backlit display case (Barring mother natures own sunlit window!) It does take some ingenuity to fashion one cheaply,...The 'menuboard' milk white plex is vr. expensive...Even with my in in the glass biz I haven't yet found any extra funds to do one...But It is on my list of somedays. I'd have to say pass on the ebay one though...


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 24, 2011)

Those colors look great Joe, very nice!! I think my wife wants to get me something for Christmas shelf-wise so i'm kind of waiting to do anything just yet. What's that tapered top hiding on the far right on the 2nd shelf?

 ~Tim


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 24, 2011)

[]  Hey Joe, A buddy of mine used clear plex, which is a lot cheaper, and stretched out an old ironed bed sheet over it on the flourescent lite side, It worked quite well, and if it ever yellows, just replace it with another bed sheet. the case was four feet by six and 10 inches deep, plus six for the light box part, cost 200.00 dollars with a one sixteenth inch thick glass door (he got the glass from a salvage joint...............


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2011)

> Those colors look great Joe, very nice!!


 
 Sorry Tim,...I cannot take credit for that bottle case, it's a pic I found by googling "lit bottle display"[]...These shelves are the closest thing I have to a lit display right now,...

 The first one is a section of a 'Barristers" bookcase, that Mr. Fred found in a house cleanout and gifted to me...I revamped it with a light and a piece of glass that I painted white on one side for a top....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2011)

Front view...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2011)

You may or may not have seen this before when I posted it,...this is an old window sash that I built into an inside wall to catch the a.m. sunlight...It's lit (indirectly) at night...[] I used an old fashioned type of obscure glass that I obtained thru the glass shop I work at for this one....


----------



## rockbot (Oct 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It should come with a stripper for that price![]


----------



## rockbot (Oct 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> You may or may not have seen this before when I posted it,...this is an old window sash that I built into an inside wall to catch the a.m. sunlight...It's lit (indirectly) at night...[]Â I used an old fashioned type of obscure glass that I obtained thru the glass shop I work at for this one....


 
 Still my all time fav Joe! sweet


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2011)

> It should come with a stripper for that price!


 

 INDEED!![8D] JAMIE


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 28, 2011)

It does but the shipping costs are a little higher lol

 Mainly it caught my eye because it was bottom lit, I talked to a guy who has his base lit like that and he was saying he thought it really brought the color out good so it got me wondering.

 That's great Joe! That glass you put in has a really nice look to it

 ~Tim


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 29, 2011)

I think it would look great with the white light, that said you could build it a lot cheaper then buyin that one though.

 My bud scored 5 4x8 foot fluorescent sign boxes from a demo job and I'm hoping to get one, the problem is the opaque plexiglass is very expensive.  The bed sheet idea is brilliant!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 8, 2011)

Joe, love that window sash display.

 Andy, I love the idea for the bed sheet over the light, in my town it would probably be a fire code. I wasn't allowed to put anything near those lights when I was working...They would make us take down ANYTHING near those lights, but you have me thinking.[] I know you might be thinking how will they know? I have firemen in here all the time for parties.[] Take out parties....or maybe you call them send out parties.[8D]


----------



## sandchip (Oct 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> You may or may not have seen this before when I posted it,...this is an old window sash that I built into an inside wall to catch the a.m. sunlight...It's lit (indirectly) at night...[]Â I used an old fashioned type of obscure glass that I obtained thru the glass shop I work at for this one....


 
 Joe, that's not glue-chipped glass, is it?  Don't see much of that around.  I was lucky enough to get an oak door out of an old bank which has a window in it of this stuff.  Everybody who comes in my shop and happen to notice it is amazed when you explain to them how it was produced.


----------

